
Segment Open Fellowship 2017 - johns
https://segment.com/blog/segment-open-fellowship-2017/
======
johns
I wonder if Stripe is going to do one again this year:
[https://stripe.com/blog/open-source-
retreat-2016](https://stripe.com/blog/open-source-retreat-2016)

------
arca_vorago
This is very cool, I hope all those selected find success, and major props to
segment for giving back to the FOSS community.

